# February look ahead



## Not Sure (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/meteomadness/stormy-pattern-for-february/22486209


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2014)

Well this stinks if true.  From a southern met.



> *The period from FEB 10  to  FEB 20    for  the   CONUS  east of the  Mississippi river... it looks   QUIET  & CALM with   Temps    either   Normal or   maybe  1-2  degrees  above   Normal  *
> 
> and  n*ot  even a hint of  ANY  Significant winter storms .  *The over all* pattern  TURNS    not just unfavorable for  eastern US winter  storms   but    downright  HOSTILE *. The   development of the  BIIIG Upper Low in the  Gulf of  Alaska   alters the pattern over North America  ina major  way.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 4, 2014)

I been hearing snow . If not time to go West then.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 4, 2014)

Good Incentive to get out there and get it NOW while the gettins good


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 4, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> Good Incentive to get out there and get it NOW while the gettins good



Pretty much my attitude. This week's snowstorm can easily become next week's rainstorm!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 5, 2014)

I just watched a video on accuweather, and the meteorologist talked about the potential for more storms on the 14th and 19th.  Add that to today, and the possible storm this weekend, and it sounds pretty promising to me...!  We deserve a good February after this sucky January.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abominable (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking at Wunderground for various locales in the Northeast, I'm seeing snow pretty much next Wed through Presidents' Day.  Obviously tough to predict this far out, but at least no warm weather / rain on the horizon.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I just watched a video on accuweather, and the meteorologist talked about the potential for more storms on the 14th and 19th.  Add that to today, and the possible storm this weekend, and it sounds pretty promising to me...!  We deserve a good February after this sucky January.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Henry M is always talking about about big storms that half the time never come to be.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Henry M is always talking about about big storms that half the time never come to be.



True.  But I still like getting my hopes up...   "It's better to have loved and lost..." and all that...  And sometimes they DO pan out.  He does, however, seem to predict 27 out of every 10 storms that happen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Henry M is always talking about about big storms that half the time never come to be.



It's because he works for Hypeuweather


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Well this stinks if true.  From a southern met.



Well it wasn't DT as I just checked his facebook page.  JB has been showing a sea surface temperature profile from current and 1917 which was apparently quite the winter, they are virtually identical.  Not the same set up as 11-12 where the upper low set up shop in the GOA.  I could see a short break (while the west finally gets some) then another active period the end of February into March.  

Alex 

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2014)

There's another potential shot on goal for next week.  Seven days out is an eternity, but this bears monitoring.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 5, 2014)

The Conga line of storms continues!!!
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...y-to-mondayanother-later-next-week-1/22965267


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope this thing goes a LOT farther north! These coastal storm stink. Either move the mountains here or the snow up there! 



BenedictGomez said:


> There's another potential shot on goal for next week.  Seven days out is an eternity, but this bears monitoring.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2014)

Long-range models are hinting that a _*BLOW TORCH*_ might be coming in just a few weeks.

Pray this doesnt happen.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Long-range models are hinting that a _*BLOW TORCH*_ might be coming in just a few weeks.
> 
> Pray this doesnt happen.



That would totally SUCK !!! I don't even want to think about that……


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 7, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Long-range models are hinting that a _*BLOW TORCH*_ might be coming in just a few weeks.
> 
> Pray this doesnt happen.



Meh, the models are SO accurate as we all know. Not worried about this yet.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Meh, the models are SO accurate as we all know. Not worried about this yet.



Normally I'd agree, but they've been pretty good this winter predicting child. 

Meh, I guess that just means they're due for being wrong.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Long-range models are hinting that a _*BLOW TORCH*_ might be coming in just a few weeks.
> 
> Pray this doesnt happen.



I'm not one to pray, but I could make an exception for this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll be suffering next week in Texas, so I'm praying I can pickup where I left off ASAP.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 8, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm not one to pray, but I could make an exception for this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You and me both……..Things are just getting good again, if it does I will definitely start drinking !!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 8, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Long-range models are hinting that a _*BLOW TORCH*_ might be coming in just a few weeks.
> 
> Pray this doesnt happen.



Remember we were supposed to get the blow torch in Jan after Dec cold.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll wait and see on the blow torch.  40s and rain down on the coastal plain is 30 and dumping snow in ski country.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> I'll wait and see on the blow torch.  40s and rain down on the coastal plain is 30 and dumping snow in ski country.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Other thing is, temps have been coming in slightly colder than modeled all winter, so there's that too.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, this kinda sucks...I'd better get in some skiing while it's still good..

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/winter-storm-potential-next-we/23046254


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 10, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Well, this kinda sucks...I'd better get in some skiing while it's still good..
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/winter-storm-potential-next-we/23046254



It will take a while for warming to move into the northeast.  All models seem to like the 20th to start a warm up.  Cutter could be in the cards as well.  Some models only have this lasting for 4-5 days and then cold air builds back in to end the month.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 10, 2014)

Yikes, EURO decides to throw salt in the wound with a cutter soon after our (possible) snowstorm. Then the furnace turns on.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 10, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Yikes, EURO decides to throw salt in the wound with a cutter soon after our (possible) snowstorm. Then the furnace turns on.



Euro's had a pretty tough year.  Could it happen?  Sure, but JB said in his Saturday summary that he believes its a 5-10 day thing at the most and there's plenty of cold air nearby just waiting to be drawn down into the US.  Still think we will have a good spring.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## sf77 (Feb 10, 2014)

That guy from AccuWeather was totally correct. We have been getting at least one snowstorm EVERY week so far in February and it seems like this is going to continue. The jet stream is lined up perfectly now so that everything comes to us!! We had a foot of snow throughout most of the northeast mid last week and another big nor'easter is coming the middle of this week.
All of this great snow makes for some excellent skiing!


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 16, 2014)

sf77 said:


> That guy from AccuWeather was totally correct. We have been getting at least one snowstorm EVERY week so far in February and it seems like this is going to continue. The jet stream is lined up perfectly now so that everything comes to us!! We had a foot of snow throughout most of the northeast mid last week and another big nor'easter is coming the middle of this week.
> All of this great snow makes for some excellent skiing!



If tuesdays storm can produce something then it could be three weeks in a row with a storm.  Last week of the month has some signals as well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 16, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> If tuesdays storm can produce something then it could be three weeks in a row with a storm.  Last week of the month has some signals as well.



More importantly, the blowtorch that was signaled looks more like it will be a candle.  Might result in an annoying refreeze, but no big deal.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 16, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> More importantly, the blowtorch that was signaled looks more like it will be a candle.



Good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Feb 17, 2014)

Just one 45* day and wet stuff Friday followed 20s, sharpen the edges.


----------



## Nick (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank god it's not warm too long. Melting - blah.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm just going to put this here.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 17, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> More importantly, the blowtorch that was signaled looks more like it will be a candle.  Might result in an annoying refreeze, but no big deal.





Tin said:


> Just one 45* day and wet stuff Friday followed 20s, sharpen the edges.


I'm happy the warm up won't be to bad and we won't lose much snow but the refreeze has me pissed. I'm sick of frozen groomers! It would be nice if these latest conditions could have lasted more then a week considering the cold we have had in place for so long.


----------



## Tin (Feb 17, 2014)

It's a core shot, edge blowing kind of year in the woods. Even after this 16-20" storm I was still hearing noises under my skis this weekend in untouched stuff. I don't mind a freeze from this heavy wet stuff as long as it gets some more to make a base in the woods. Pretty sad it is President's Day and we are talking about making a base.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 17, 2014)

Still looks good post this brief warm-up.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 18, 2014)

Did anybody else catch this floating around on Twitter over the weekend?

https://twitter.com/EverythingNYC/status/435102585612402689/photo/1


----------



## lerops (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the question will be whether they will continue to make snow to make up for the damage, or whether they will just mostly be done for the year given that the masses are done skiing.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 18, 2014)

lerops said:


> I think the question will be whether they will continue to make snow to make up for the damage, or whether they will just mostly be done for the year given that the masses are done skiing.



Some of the bigger places may do some spot snowmaking, but everyone is pretty much tapped out at this point.

One day of 45 degrees and rain (even heavy rain) won't cause too much damage, so there won't be much to recover from anyway...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL, The GFS says the apocalypse is coming next week. Helluva strong Nor'Easter into subzero conditions Only 168 hours to go!


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2014)

WJenness said:


> Some of the bigger places may do some spot snowmaking, but everyone is pretty much tapped out at this point.
> 
> One day of 45 degrees and rain (even heavy rain) won't cause too much damage, so there won't be much to recover from anyway...



That's what's great.  They won't have to spend a lot of $$ on snowmaking - it will go straight to the bottom line, and all money from those skiers who might not have come go straight to the top line!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> LOL, The GFS says the apocalypse is coming next week. Helluva strong Nor'Easter into subzero conditions Only 168 hours to go!
> 
> View attachment 11334



This map please please please let it happened.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 19, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> LOL, The GFS says the apocalypse is coming next week. Helluva strong Nor'Easter into subzero conditions Only 168 hours to go!
> 
> View attachment 11334



Let's bomb into March! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2014)

Feb 28 flight to Colorado.

You're welcome.


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 19, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Feb 28 flight to Colorado.
> 
> You're welcome.



Feb 28th Flight to Madrid for a business trip...for a week. 

This will only increase the chances it happens.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 19, 2014)

March is going to be great!......Farmer's Almanac said so!!


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> LOL, The GFS says the apocalypse is coming next week. Helluva strong Nor'Easter into subzero conditions Only 168 hours to go!



Looks to me I'd better buy a surfboard and snorkel!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> March is going to be great!......Farmer's Almanac said so!!



More reliable than the GFS.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 20, 2014)

Is it too early to get excited?  Too late!  Heading to S. VT for a week starting 28th.  Bring it!


----------



## flightschool (Feb 20, 2014)

Really hope this develops, in the process of planning a trip March 1st weekend to SR


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2014)

Abominable said:


> Is it too early to get excited?  Too late!  Heading to S. VT for a week starting 28th.  Bring it!





flightschool said:


> Really hope this develops, in the process of planning a trip March 1st weekend to SR



The Euro has been hinting at a big snowfall in that time period. Still WAY too far out to even consider it, but the conditions turn favorable for east coast snow about a week from now.  So if you're a betting man forced to plan a vacation, Feb 28th to March 8th would be good numbers to put your roulette bets on.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Euro has been hinting at a big snowfall in that time period. Still WAY too far out to even consider it, but the conditions turn favorable for east coast snow about a week from now. So if you're a betting man forced to plan a vacation, Feb 28th to March 8th would be good numbers to put your roulette bets on.



As long as it swings through CO before hitting the East Coast.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2014)

There's a lot of fuel left in the tank:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Euro has been hinting at a big snowfall in that time period. Still WAY too far out to even consider it, but the conditions turn favorable for east coast snow about a week from now.  So if you're a betting man forced to plan a vacation, Feb 28th to March 8th would be good numbers to put your roulette bets on.



It always snows at Sugarbush on my birthday March 7 this weather pattern is almost guaranteed by me.


----------



## wakenbacon (Feb 20, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a lot of fuel left in the tank:



I thought that was him at the tram lodge yesterday.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 20, 2014)

Boy oh boy, JB says southern stream about to get active with good cold to the north.  March can be a juicy month.  Don't wake me up till this dream is over. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 20, 2014)

The next two weeks look really good. This could shape up to be an epic March. Good snowpack heading into the spring weather is gonna make for some fun soft conditions. Can't wait, plus my schedule is finally under control which means I'll try and rack up a few more days before the season comes to a close.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2014)

Scotty said:


> *It always snows at Sugarbush on my birthday March 7 this weather pattern is almost guaranteed by me.*



Given the atmospheric signals we're looking at right now I've put one of my chips on the table for a Vermont trip that weekend.  My gf being a teacher, she has to give advance notice for her personal days, but that's one I'm staking out based on a potential ne storm somewhere March 2 to March 6.


----------



## Tin (Feb 20, 2014)

We already planned on the 6th to the 10th, starting at Magic for $15 and then MRG and Sugarbush.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 21, 2014)

One more big ski country bomb would be nice.  I would have to think we will get one out of the upcoming pattern.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 21, 2014)

Tin said:


> We already planned on the 6th to the 10th, starting at Magic for $15 and then MRG and Sugarbush.



Sweet. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 21, 2014)

Tin said:


> We already planned on the 6th to the 10th, starting at Magic for $15 and then MRG and Sugarbush.



Nice! We have a similarly fun itinerary for that timeframe. Possibly S6 on Friday 3/7, Jay 3/8, Smuggs 3/9, MRG/Middlebury 3/10.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2014)

Still looking nice and cold on the 10 day out.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 22, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Still looking nice and cold on the 10 day out.



Damn cold for march....need more snow now.


----------



## flightschool (Feb 23, 2014)

Not looking good until Mar 1-2 from what i've read.  Maybe a couple inches midweek.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 23, 2014)

that polar vortex is rearing it's ugly head, depending how you look at it. Here's an article and some cool pics about the great lakes. Times they are a changin.... as they always has been. 

http://www.wunderground.com/news/great-lakes-are-now-88-percent-frozen-photos-20140218


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 24, 2014)

flightschool said:


> Not looking good until Mar 1-2 from what i've read.  Maybe a couple inches midweek.



Take the nickles, dimes and pennies.  The important thing is that the cold seems to want to linger. Hopefully a big one before it decides to break warm (going to happen at some point)   March is usually a pretty active month so one would think that moisture shouldn't be too much of a problem.  Timing?  Who knows?  Bring back 1993.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 24, 2014)

Greens could nickel and dime 2-5 inches this week.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Feb 24, 2014)

Usually the snow blowin' stops about now.  Is that the case?


----------



## yeggous (Feb 24, 2014)

billski said:


> Usually the snow blowin' stops about now.  Is that the case?



I haven't seen anyone blowing in a week or so.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 24, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I haven't seen anyone blowing in a week or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Killington is blowing snow on Superstar!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 24, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Killington is blowing snow on Superstar!



Fine, except for K-Mart and their Superstar glacier.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 24, 2014)

billski said:


> Usually the snow blowin' stops about now.  Is that the case?



Yes most mountains stop blowing snow mid February.   After three weeks of great natural snowfall there is no need to make anymore.  I fully plan on skiing killington memorial day weekend this year!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Feb 24, 2014)

K wants June.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Killington is blowing snow on Superstar!



They're just getting warmed up on Supe. Just wait.

I'd also expect Skyelark to see more lovin too.

Don't forget they also blew Skyehawk this year which I've never seen them do before. Skyehawk holds snow well, even without snowmaking.

Gonna be a great spring at K.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 25, 2014)

The 10 day out to March 7th still looks nice and cold.  

Same with the 14 day to March 11th.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 27, 2014)

Windham is blowing snow!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Windham is blowing snow!



Whaaaaaattt?    

The cheapskates of the Catskills are blowing snow on February 27th?   The same mountain that pissed everyone off last year by CLOSING during the best conditions of the season?   

I bet they're "blowing" on the bunny or some beginner trail(s) that needs mandatory cover.


----------

